# 1968 400 HD Air Cleaner vs Non-HD Air Cleaner



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I understand the 68 GTO came with a single snorkel air cleaner with a chrome top. The dual snorkel arrived for 1969 if I got this right. But...what is this 1968 HD air cleaner I am reading about? Apparently, the paper air cleaner filter was accompanied by a foam type secondary filter which wrapped around the air cleaner. Do the two types have the same appearance and are they interchangeable without modification? What was the purpose of the HD air cleaner and how do I tell one from the other?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi jayvee53,

Do you have reference to the “HD air cleaner” you‘re referring to? I’m aware of only two air cleaner options for a 1968 GTO - single snorkel and ram air. I’ve never heard of a third option “foam” wrapped.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The heavy duty air filter was a special foam wrapped element. The housing was the same. (Single snorkel) but had a different Filter I.D. decal designating the correct filter.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

O52 said:


> The heavy duty air filter was a special foam wrapped element. The housing was the same. (Single snorkel) but had a different Filter I.D. decal designating the correct filter.


So, as I am looking for a single snorkel air cleaner assembly for my 68, either one will fit/work? According to PHS, my car did not have the HD cleaner option.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

They are identical. Different decal. 
Standard air cleaner would have a PP decal up front.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PR is the HD filter element









68 Air Cleaners did not have the rectangular white air cleaner decal.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Man your guys engine comparments are pristine.
You would cringe if you saw mine.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The second set of photos I found on the net. The first set was from my car in 1985. Not so clean after 13 years and a 150K miles


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you for the information, the photos are great!

John


----------

